# USB Wifi Adapter...



## Brian07002 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I _really_ need your help choosing the right wifi adapter that I will be using for streaming movies / shows from my tv. I would like to get a simple usb wifi adapter that could match my current home wifi (optimum online) connection of optimum 300 Mbps. The thing is this, I would like to use it for streaming so I would connect it to the back of my samsung tv, but is it possible I could also use it for my laptop computer (using popOs or Ubuntu) as well sometimes to check emails and what not?

I think you should know that once I get this, I will be replacing my current optimum online service. Is there anything I should know about these wifi sticks that might make me not want to switch from optimum to a wifi stick? Sorry, but I am very new to this kind of setup so please bare with me.

Thank you
Brian


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

A third party USB-to-WiFi dongle will probably be incompatible with the TV. One WiFi adapter that would work would be one supplied by the TV manufacturer . . . simply because the adapter would need to rely on the driver(s) already installed in the TV. 

I'd check with Samsung to see if they have a WiFi adapter available for your particular model.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I use a Roku to stream off my TV....just need a power source and HDMI cable. Then set it up and add your favorite apps. I love my Roku....we have 3 in the house. 2 Roku Express and 1 Roku TV.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can connect your laptop to the tv but it must be hdmi or other cable, depending what ports are available on your laptop. You would be able to stream and check your email. I have computers running linux mint hooked up to all of my tvs. 

I don't know of any tvs that would support wifi adapters since they are not computers. Wifi are built into smart tvs so adapters would not be necessary. 

You can also get streaming devices such as firesticks, roku, chromecast and other to stream. Not sure if you can check email with them.


----------

